# She's just about finished



## Dray3573 (Jun 22, 2010)

I think I'm about done. I may still do a zero offset seatpost, and maybe further down the road swap the Rival derailieurs with Force (big maybe, the Rival is working just fine). Loving the new Garmin. Would like to see Garmin produce that Metrigear power meter. Rumor has it that they should be announcing it around Interbike, probably still gonna be out of my price range though. That seat is starting to get more comfortable, but the jury is still out on it. The build: SRAM Rival group with Force compact crank, Speedplay CrMo's, Devox bar and stem, Romin saddle, SRAM S30 sprints with Conti 4000s', Garmin Edge 800, ENVE/Felt fork, Xlab Chimp cages. Pure sweetness!<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/XeoiXsvoF9ToaB3Tyc1mAg?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/_hLEBzN6raAs/TYkQeogysEI/AAAAAAAAApY/nCXj_vXM0_Y/s800/1000000071.JPG" height="598" width="800" /></a<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/ByyIHvSIhrj9fQT3PHfdyg?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/_hLEBzN6raAs/TYkQkziS_VI/AAAAAAAAApc/TtoIE88VlLE/s800/1000000072.JPG" height="598" width="800" /></a<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/AOmONL5UOmijKPqfNYQhFQ?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/_hLEBzN6raAs/TYkQrfNo_rI/AAAAAAAAApk/2CSwzGgFwxg/s800/1000000073.JPG" height="598" width="800" /></a>


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Dray, that is one nice looking Felt!


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

Job well done sir!


----------



## cole91 (May 13, 2009)

too sick. I love it. What do you think of the S30s?


----------



## Dray3573 (Jun 22, 2010)

Love the wheels, however my point of reference is limited (stock F5 wheels, stock TTR3 wheels, and an Ultegra set off of an old bike are the only wheels I have rode on for any length of time). Compared to the stock wheels I would say a noticeable difference, but the tires are also quite a bit different than stock. I originally wanted the S30 Race's, but in the end went with the Sprint's feeling that they offered the best performance vs. price value. Plus, the Sprint's have black rims and hubs vs. the Race's have that kinda dark grey chrome finish (thinking the black would also look better against the black frame).


----------



## hs20 (Jul 26, 2011)

Love it, specially with the white bottle cages! Dang


----------

